# Winter storage Sandusky OH



## Floats4Pollywogs (Sep 16, 2015)

In contract for a 1987 Tartan 34 in the Detroit area which we will sail to Sandusky OH this October for docking then storage. Looking for suggestions of storage facilities in that area AND indoor heated, indoor non heated vs outside storage advice. We've owned smaller vessels before and have always pulled out and winterized ourselves so this is new to us.


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

If you have a trailer, you have lots of options, and can save significant $ by getting it towed to the Erie country fair grounds (indoor storage) - about two miles from the Bay.
Deepwater Marina will do the tow for a fair price. 
With no trailer, you have fewer options and will spend more. 
I have a 26 footer (S2 7.9) on a trailer - get indoor heated storage for $ 630. Don't think they have room for a 34 footer. 
Stop the the Sandusky Sailing Club. They may have berths for 2016 - inquire by the end of September.


----------



## Floats4Pollywogs (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you ajoliver for your advice, I will look into this. We do not have a trailer at this time unfortunately but appreciate the towing info.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, there is some smokestack industry nearby that leaves soot on deck over time? My boat is originally from the area and I recall the PO storing inside for that reason, or something to that effect.


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are at Sandusky Harbor yes you could get soot from the Coal Docks. Best spot for you with nice facilities in Sandusky is Venetian Marina. Cedar Point Marina is awesome too. I'm from Sandusky. Battery Park is fine but it's not a yard, just Marina. Lots of choices tho. (BTW, I have a Tartan 37)


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Daledog, it must have been a while since you were in Sandusky. There are several options. Battery Park Marine Services is a storage facility. They have inside storage both heated and unheated along with outside storage. Sandusky Harbor marina has both heated and unheated inside storage. Their outside storage is downwind of the coal docks and is subject to some coal dust if the boat is left uncovered. The Fairgrounds is an option for unheated indoor but you don't have access to work on the boat most of the winter.

Bottom line- no matter where you store, winterizing your engine and water system is a must. Summer dockage is another matter.

Your summer options are: 
Sandusky Sailing Club- most protected, floating docks, wide fairways, parking close to boat, club cruising programs, . $$.
Sandusky Yacht Club- moderately protected, tight fairways. $$$$. Nice restauarant, bar, pool
Battery Park Marina- moderately protected, long walk to your dock, pool, restaurant. $$$
Sandusky Harbor Marina- very protected, long way to the lake, coal dust issue, long walk down a steep incline, pool $$$
Cedar Point Marina, protected, floating docks, Hey, you are at Cedar Point, park noise till midnight, traffic. $$$
Dock in the Bay, protected, tight fairways, floating docks, nice restrooms, showers, dock boys to fetch your lines, cable $$$$


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes it has been a while. I docked at Battery and Venetian in the late 90's. Friends always had boats at CP. The noise is part of it, but it's kinda fun...CP's biggest negative is traffic. You'd better not need to drive into Sandusky in the evening....


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Venetian has been a bit shallow the last couple of years. No sailboats there anymore. Traffic inand out of Sandusky is not a problem if you know the back ways. Traffic in and out of CP is another matter.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Floats4Pollywogs said:


> In contract for a 1987 Tartan 34 in the Detroit area which we will sail to Sandusky OH this October for docking then storage. Looking for suggestions of storage facilities in that area AND indoor heated, indoor non heated vs outside storage advice. We've owned smaller vessels before and have always pulled out and winterized ourselves so this is new to us.





ajoliver said:


> If you have a trailer, you have lots of options, and can save significant $ by getting it towed to the Erie country fair grounds (indoor storage) - about two miles from the Bay.
> Deepwater Marina will do the tow for a fair price.
> With no trailer, you have fewer options and will spend more.
> I have a 26 footer (S2 7.9) on a trailer - get indoor heated storage for $ 630. Don't think they have room for a 34 footer.
> Stop the the Sandusky Sailing Club. They may have berths for 2016 - inquire by the end of September.


I don't know the area well (from Toledo 25 years ago...) but maybe you could have it towed and it would be worth the storage saving


----------

